# Berrain Lake



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

After reading the paper, coffee, and bacon and scrambled eggs the morning weather report prompted me to make an unscheduled trip. Better weather today than tomorrow. 
Got to Berrain Lake about 0730. This is off co hwy 180C not far from Ponce Deleon. Fished here only 2 or 3 other times and did pretty well. This is a spot you don't need a power motor to fish. A trolling motor, paddle, or sculling is just fine. There is also a good area for bank fishing 
I never lost sight of the boat ramp and managed 27 warmouth, a few bream and a nice big shellcracker....all on crickets. 
Barrain Lake is a yak, canoe, and small boat paradise. It connects with the main river on both ends through a cypress swamp., but you need a shallow draft boat to navigate the creek through the cypress. There area deep holes and other lakes along the way.
Two other boats there this morning went into areas I could not access due to size of my boat. Both "torn them up" they said. I believe it. 

Slide show

http://s1207.photobucket.com/user/fishwalton/slideshow/Berrain%20Lake%20092514

Ooops....the boat got away from me when I beached it at the landing and had to make a mighty dive to grab the gunnel. All that didn't get wet was my head. Next time I'll take the bow rope with me when I jump off to the bank.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice - I got up this morning and busted my rear end to work!! no coffee, bacon, eggs or paper, just a glass of Metamucil and a kiss on the cheek! - glad you are getting to live the good life - please tell me you worked for 50 years and this is now your "just" reward!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome, I ate one of those warmouths recently and it was fantastic, nice haul.


----------



## Redfisher53 (Dec 14, 2012)

good report from north Walton!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Pretty fish and pics, looks like some good fishing...No popping bug this morning?


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Way to go, JB!!! Great looking catch. I'm jealous of all those great places you have to fish over there off the Choctawhatchee.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

No, not 50, just 38....that was enough.




Try'n Hard said:


> Very nice - I got up this morning and busted my rear end to work!! no coffee, bacon, eggs or paper, just a glass of Metamucil and a kiss on the cheek! - glad you are getting to live the good life - please tell me you worked for 50 years and this is now your "just" reward!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Geezer said:


> Way to go, JB!!! Great looking catch. I'm jealous of all those great places you have to fish over there off the Choctawhatchee.



Hi Geezer.....we are certainly blessed having the Choctaw so close and with numerous ramps on both sides of the river.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

fishwalton said:


> After reading the paper, coffee, and bacon and scrambled eggs the morning weather report prompted me to make an unscheduled trip. Better weather today than tomorrow.
> Got to Berrain Lake about 0730. This is off co hwy 180C not far from Ponce Deleon. Fished here only 2 or 3 other times and did pretty well. This is a spot you don't need a power motor to fish. A trolling motor, paddle, or sculling is just fine. There is also a good area for bank fishing
> I never lost sight of the boat ramp and managed 27 warmouth, a few bream and a nice big shellcracker....all on crickets.
> Barrain Lake is a yak, canoe, and small boat paradise. It connects with the main river on both ends through a cypress swamp., but you need a shallow draft boat to navigate the creek through the cypress. There area deep holes and other lakes along the way.
> ...



Nice mess of fish. Are you sure Berrain lake is off co rd 180c. I couldn't find it on map.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

spinfactor said:


> Nice mess of fish. Are you sure Berrain lake is off co rd 180c. I couldn't find it on map.




See http://www.co.walton.fl.us/index.aspx?nid=866

There are actually two places to launch but you might need a 4WD at one. I don't take the chance with 2WD and use the concrete ramp. There is a blow-down across the creek between the two landings and only a small boat can get through. You can access from the river as well. The turnoff on 181C is Cotton Bottom Rd, not Berrian as shown on GoogleEarth. "Landing Rd" is the one to the concrete ramp. Cotton Bottom deadends at the dirt ramp. 
The county has the wrong road name on their website.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Private (Jun 21, 2014)

*barrain*

how do you get to barrain lake google doesn't show cr 180


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Private said:


> how do you get to barrain lake google doesn't show cr 180


Go down a couple of posts and click on the Walton county URL. They have it listed in the boat ramp directory and with directions.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Follow-up - gators, snakes, and squirrels*

Took one of my fishing buddies to Berrian yesterday. He's a local native and like me had never fished this part of the river. We managed to find the right way through the swamp to another lake and on to the main river. We tried to get through to the other Berrian landing but the brush was too much for my boat size. 
Another great day, overcast and cooler, but the bite was a bit off. Managed to catch 21 bream, shellcrackers, and warmouth, but it took a lot of effort. 
Plenty of animal active though. Saw 3 gators, 4 moccisans, and several squirrels. This is the most cottonmouths I have seen on one trip in a very long time.

My buddies 'new eyes' has him seeing like a hawk. I think I need to be a little more aware what's around me when moving close to exposed cypress roots. Great place for a moccasin to blend right in.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*fly rod*



jcoss15 said:


> Pretty fish and pics, looks like some good fishing...No popping bug this morning?


My partner tried his fly rod yesterday but it was so slow he switched to crickets.


----------

